# Jetboil Stove



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new stove to use in the back country. I like what I've read and researched on the Jetboil stove. Those who have one or have used one, what are your thoughts? If you have other brands that you would suggest, I'm all ears. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the neatest things I own. gdog turned me onto them a few years back and now I have all the sizes. Use them traveling, in the boat, duck blinds, everywhere.

I can get a lot more boils out of a bottle of fuel with the Jetboil vs other stoves.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I love my JetBoil! I've used a couple different MSRs for the last 25 years and when I got my JetBoils I couldn't believe how fast it boiled and how long a canister lasted.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Get one of these while you can they are discontinuing them: http://www.campsaver.com/8-liter-sol-titanium-companion-cup

And pair it with one of these for more weight savings: http://rutalocura.com/BRS_3000T.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Love mine also- bought each kid one also.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Camp Chef just came out with one and it is the same size as the Jetboil but cheaper.

I have used both and like the Camp Chef one better.

http://www.campchef.com/mountain-series-stryker-stove-100.htmlhttp://


----------



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

I love the Jetboil stoves. I have both the zip and the flash. The stove heats water fast and combined with the mountain house meals I usually eat on backpacking and hunting trips, its perfect for me. Lightweight and stows great except for the larger fuel can, it won't pack away in the cup like the smaller one. The fuel bottles last longer than most of their competitors as well. The best stove out there in my opinion, can't go wrong with it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

trclements said:


> I have used both and like the Camp Chef one better.


Why? Whats different/better?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Camp chef is rebranded Fire Maple. If you want cheap, go closer to the source: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-...e-Heat-Exchanger-Pot-Cooking/32323490307.html

Most of the stove components for Jet boil, Fire Maple, Camp Chef, etc. are all coming out of the same Chinese factories now. The early Jetboil stoves, were made by Primus.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Jet boils rock. I usually pack a mountain house meal for my lunch away from camp while i'm hunting. fire the jet boil up and in no time flat your ready to eat. nothing like sitting on top of a peak eating a mountain house meal for lunch!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hadn't seen the Zip Jetboil before....great size for backpacking. Normally only boiling water or cooking oatmeal, so really don't need a bigger cup. Too bad they didn't include the igniter with that model. Might have to pick up one of those cups to use with the burner I already have.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's, I appreciate everyone's input. I decided to go with the Jetboil flash. I'll give it a test run this weekend on my scouting trip.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for making me Google this jet boil gimmick. Now I have one being shipped to my house. After watching you tube videos I saw just how handy and efficient this would help on a long hunt/hike. I had to burn up a bass pro gift card somehow.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

We use our a ton outside of hunting/camping as well. I always take it in the truck when we go skiing, sledding or atv/snowmobiles with the kids. Real quick to make hot chocolate or coffee.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got my jet boil delivered yesterday. Wow its light. If I have any time this weekend I'll try it out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Hadn't seen the Zip Jetboil before....great size for backpacking. Normally only boiling water or cooking oatmeal, so really don't need a bigger cup. Too bad they didn't include the igniter with that model. Might have to pick up one of those cups to use with the burner I already have.


My ignitor on my JetBoil seldom works. It was that way new out of the box, just wouldn't start; same as my chainsaws, gas-powered ice auger and every lawn mower and weed whacker I ever owned. So I'm good with it it.

Geeze, what a whiner. Do I seem snarky lately?

Uh....Way2go hondo; good choice.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob, not sure if you are being facetious about starting 2-cycle engines or not but they are simple to start if you follow the procedure exactly. First, always use an exact mix as recommended by the manufacturer. They will run better and with full power. That annoying hesitation, even stalling out, when you give it the gas can be caused from a bad mixture. Cold starting goes like this...full choke on and pull till it "pops" once, *do not pull again until you move choke to either half of off!*If you pull just one more time before you move the choke off you can/will flood the engine and she just won't want to start.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Goob, not sure if you are being facetious about starting 2-cycle engines or not but they are simple to start if you follow the procedure exactly. First, always use an exact mix as recommended by the manufacturer. They will run better and with full power. That annoying hesitation, even stalling out, when you give it the gas can be caused from a bad mixture. Cold starting goes like this...full choke on and pull till it "pops" once, *do not pull again until you move choke to either half of off!*If you pull just one more time before you move the choke off you can/will flood the engine and she just won't want to start.


Yeah thanks, I'm not gonna be a smart ass and tell ya I know all that but let me say this: I have this thing with small combustion engines. You take any small combustion engine, run it, shut it off, and then hand it to me. I won't touch anything but the starting rope and it won't start...I bet 20 bucks. Come see me. Wear long sleeve shirt to minimize the gooseflesh.

They just don't start, even new out of the box. You'd have to witness it to believe it. I've learned to live with it. My hunting buddies start my Honda generators and my grandkids start my weed whacker and chain saws for me...geezus, my wife's schnauzer can start my Honda generator.

I own dozens, perhaps hundreds, of gizmos with piezoelectric ignitors. They only work if I'm barefoot standing in a puddle of water and I got a hold of them with bare sweaty hands, thank you.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well...ok.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lol
my dad cant start them either. I think he buys a new lawnmower, chainsaw and trimmer every year. Only buys walmart junk though cause he knows it aint going to ever start again ha ha.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

jet boils are ok. I think there bulky and heavy. I have a set up that has a small titanium pot barley big enough to fit the fuel, stove inside, lighter, half spoon and piece of aluminum foil in. I use to wrap around my stove and pot when boiling. My stove is also lighter then the jet boils bulky stove. I've had them side by side with a friends jet boil and they boiled about the same time but his system is heaver and bulkier. I however don't drink coffee so I don't need all the bulk. If I drank coffee Id probably consider the jet boil.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Without a flux ring you are looking at 5 minute boils verses 2.5 minute boils, and 14-15 grams of fuel consumption per 2 cups boiled, compared to 7grams with a Jetboil. Over a week that means you need two fuel canisters, which negates the bulk savings. 

The Jetboil Sol-Ti is hard to beat at 9oz, which is half the weight of the original Jetboil. With modifications you can get one down to 6oz, which makes it 13oz with a 100gram canister which is good for two meals a day for a week. Or 20oz for two weeks with both canisters stored in the pot, so no additional bulk.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

With the aluminum foil I use to wrap arround my pot and stove I don't think I'm loosing as much fuel as you say. Besides I don't go out for week at a time so my setup is lighter and takes up less room.

My 3 day hunting pack a few years ago http://www.eberlestock.com/X2 Pack.htm


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Awesome stove!
lightweight and works great.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not that this is much help now, but maybe an idea for a backup stove:

I bought the Vargo Decagon alcohol stove and the Hexagon folding wood stove for backpacking. Both are made of titanium and very light weight.

The alcohol stove works really well. I have been testing it at home for a while now and have cooked sausages and boiled water on it. The wind has to be pretty darn strong to blow it out, but a windscreen is preferred to keep the heat where you need it.

The Hexagon was pretty nifty as it folds flat and takes up very little room. I cooked a seafood gumbo with this stove and it worked well, but required me to be very attentive to the level of fuel in the stove. Because you cant put big sticks in it, you have to keep an eye on how much wood is in there as the wood burns up pretty quick. I used this one on a breezy day and it took longer than the alcohol stove to get water boiling. But it did cook my food. My one gripe with this stove is that it turns your mess kit black from the soot. But the soot washes off, so its not a big deal.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> With the aluminum foil I use to wrap arround my pot and stove I don't think I'm loosing as much fuel as you say. Besides I don't go out for week at a time so my setup is lighter and takes up less room.
> 
> My 3 day hunting pack a few years ago http://www.eberlestock.com/X2 Pack.htm


Until you have boiled water on a gram scale, you just don't know. I have been forced into doing this kind of thing to verify particular claims, made by myself, and by others. I don't mean to get into a pissing match on this, I'm just pointing out the details of what make the Jetboil what it is. Stoves are kinda like certain gun topics and pesticides, its another one of my areas of expertise.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Not that this is much help now, but maybe an idea for a backup stove:
> 
> I bought the Vargo Decagon alcohol stove and the Hexagon folding wood stove for backpacking. Both are made of titanium and very light weight.
> 
> ...


Wood stoves are awesome, you don't need to carry fuel. And alcohol stoves are the only thing that compares over time with the Jetboil Sol Ti systems for weight and efficiency. I did 9 days in the Uintas with one of these I only carried 8oz of fuel, and I had some to spare at the end of the trip.

This version allows you to use Esbit and burn wood as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lonetree said:


> Wood stoves are awesome, you don't need to carry fuel. And alcohol stoves are the only thing that compares over time with the Jetboil Sol Ti systems for weight and efficiency. I did 9 days in the Uintas with one of these I only carried 8oz of fuel, and I had some to spare at the end of the trip.
> 
> This version allows you to use Esbit and burn wood as well.


 Glad to know that someone else is nutty like me and tries this kind of stuff.

If only I had a small titanium grill to cook fish with.....


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

:grin:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Glad to know that someone else is nutty like me and tries this kind of stuff.
> 
> If only I had a small titanium grill to cook fish with.....


 Wait... I found one!

http://rutalocura.com/Ti_Grills.html


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://purcelltrench.com/grills.htm These are nice as well for heavier loads. Don makes really good stuff.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Wait... I found one!
> 
> http://rutalocura.com/Ti_Grills.html


Wish I had that 2 weeks back when we hiked into Amethyst Lake. Trout on stick didn't work so well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> Wish I had that 2 weeks back when we hiked into Amethyst Lake. Trout on stick didn't work so well.


 Same here! These are made locally by a guy in the Ogden area so I think I'll buy one from him next time (since I'd rather buy local) Then my brookie wont fall in the fire again.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Was able to get one of the new MicroMo Jetboil systems to test out which are to come out in 2016. Smaller and has the new regulator system to allow adjustable flame levels allowing simmer control.

I like the size. Still holds 2 cups of water.

Link to their new 2016 catalog: http://issuu.com/johnsonoutdoors/docs/jetboil_spring_summer_2016_catalog


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so are the jetboil fuel canisters a disposable thing then? something you don't refill but rather replace like mini propane bottles??


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> so are the jetboil fuel canisters a disposable thing then? something you don't refill but rather replace like mini propane bottles??


Correct.

How to recycle: http://www.outdoors.org/publication...do-you-recycle-a-used-stove-fuel-canister.cfm


----------

